# Canon AE-1 questions



## bumpin88 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello everyone,
      I'm considering picking one of these up, and just wanted to hear any good or bad things about them. Are they a good intro to 35mm?? The camera i'm looking at has one 50mm canon lens, and a vivitar 28-90mm macro lens according to the seller. The camera appears to be in good condition. Any information would be appriciated. Thanks


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 3, 2011)

I like the Canon AE-1. Good physical design ... but what do you want from a film camera ... or what do you want to primarily do with it ?

The only thing I do not like about it is the exposure indicators in the viewfinder ... not designed for manual exposure users.

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/canon/fdresources/SLRs/ae1/spec.htm

I prefer both Shutter speed and Aperture displayed in the viewfinder.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 3, 2011)

I shot a number of AE-1 and AE-1 program bodies back in the day. The single, biggest flaw the camera had was that the shutter speed dial overhangs the edge of the body, and advancing the film can cause the shutter speed dial, which was quite loosey-goosey, to accidentally change speeds on you with each advance of the film or two...if you're not on top of things, this can be a problem. Except for that one blatant design flaw, the AE-1 was a pretty decent camera for its era and price point. They sold a bazillion of 'em!


----------



## KmH (Mar 3, 2011)

They haven't been made since 1984, be sure the one you will be getting is light tight.


----------



## bumpin88 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'm primarily going to be using it for wildlife, deer, flowers, bee hives  and the like.  Can you tell me anything about this macro lens, cause i'm mainly going to be taking close shots. its a vivitar 28-90 macro.  Thanks again for the replies


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 3, 2011)

I would not look at a zoom lens that is labelled as macro.

Get a fixed focal length macro lens ... as they usually can provide 1:1 macro.
Example: CANON FD MACRO 100mm f/4 S.C. M/F LENS #683 - eBay (item 180630305885 end time Mar-24-11 12:46:09 PDT)


----------



## bumpin88 (Mar 3, 2011)

ok.. since there was tons of these things produced how much would one go for. I mean a reasonable price range, or is that dependant on several factors. I've looked on the BAY to compare, but the prices vary so much, dependant on condition that is a unreliable place to find appraisals for such things. would you say 100 or so.. be too much.
 for  a AE1 body and two or three lens.
  I just don't want to pick it up and it ends up i've been had. it looks and functions well, but i had a old pentex that was almost perfect, and after the second roll of film the mirror jammed. so thats hit or miss 

thanks again for the help


----------



## PJL (Mar 4, 2011)

If it's an AE-1 and not an AE-1 Program, I think $100 for the camera and one extra lens seems a bit high to me; I bought my first AE-1 off of a guy locally for $25.  On ebay, the bodies with the stock 1.8 lens usually go for around or under $50.

As far as lenses go, check out the Canon film manual focus section at www.keh.com Disclaimer: I'm not associated with them, but I've bought used gear from there before. Their prices are fair and they seem to be very nitpicky in their rating system. Also see if any local camera shops carry old/used FD mount lenses.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 4, 2011)

Avg eBay completed auctions for Canon AE-1 w/ some lens = $55.00

B+H has them for about $170.00-200.00


----------



## bumpin88 (Mar 4, 2011)

alright, that certainly helps. thanks guys


----------



## Alpha (Mar 5, 2011)

Wasn't the AE1 shutter priority only? I always shoot in aperture priority so that drove me nuts.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, Canon tended to have a preference to controlling shutter over aperture.


----------



## J.Kendall (Mar 17, 2011)

I learned shutter before aperture, and I turned out ok lol


----------



## Alpha (Mar 17, 2011)

Fair enough. I've never quite understood the use, though, unless you're shooting moving subjects or you're shooting from a moving object.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 17, 2011)

Some photographers like to ensure a specific shutter speed is being used (ie reduce camera shake or motion blur) ... while aperture is secondary.
I used that mode a lot when shooting wildlife.


----------



## flatflip (Mar 17, 2011)

For another price check; My local craigslist has one w/ a 50mm lens for $100. Just 70 miles north of me in Texarkana, TX has one for $50 (I want that one but I have too much).


----------



## laurieryan (Mar 18, 2011)

this was my very first camera and loved it, I've had it for nearly 30 years and still take it out every so often to shoot with it.  not good for wildlife pics as I don't have a big enough lens for it but still love it


----------

